# Problems and fix to upgrade print/amspsfnt and print/cmpsfont



## rbelk (Jun 20, 2011)

After my weekly update this morning I found that print/amspsfnt and print/cmpsfont had been deleted from Ports. I did not find anything about this in the /usr/ports/UPDATING file. Below is how I fixed this problem.

`portmaster -o print/font-amsfonts print/amspsfnt`
`portmaster -o print/font-amsfonts print/cmpsfont`

You will have to delete the print/amspsfnt and print/cmpsfont installed ports after updating them to print/font-amsfonts.

I am very surprised that this was not in the /usr/ports/UPDATING file.


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 24, 2011)

rbelk said:
			
		

> After my weekly update this morning I found that print/amspsfnt and print/cmpsfont had been deleted from Ports. I did not find anything about this in the /usr/ports/UPDATING file. Below is how I fixed this problem.
> 
> `portmaster -o print/font-amsfonts print/amspsfnt`
> `portmaster -o print/font-amsfonts print/cmpsfont`
> ...


A bump for this. I have this problem too, thanks for the solution.


----------

